# Bell Globalmedia To Purchase Dishnetwork?



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

LOOKING INTO THE FUTURE?

This would be a great move for bell to purchase charlie. This 
purchase would add value to bell's wanting to be the #1 
satellite provider in north america. They have the now how and 
the cash plus they are in everything/dsl/wireless internet and 
phones/satellite and phone, they are the general motors of 
canada. This would be perfect for bell they be able to control
any changes to set-top boxes instead of relying on echostar,
they would stop pirates. The echostar platform is also great
from a set-top box point of vu. Think about this , it is a natural
move for bell.


DCXFORDGM


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

This is a joke, isn't it?


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

BILL R

This is not a joke, bell and its companies, example bell expressvu are going to make 
a major power play in the satellite industry, somewhat the same as mr murdoch. Bell
is not a small company, they own alot of big networks in canada that broadcast on
cable and satellite and they sretch to dish/directv and cable companies in the 
united states. They own all the satellites over canada or control them and the have 
five crown corporation banks behind them or in there pocket. This purchase would be perfect
for both companies on a consumer and a product level.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

An unlikely circumstance. 

Is this speculation? Nothing more than your overactive imagination? Be careful of spawning rumors, and rumors of rumors. Remember, from a single match leaps the flame that can burn ten-thousand acres.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2003)

Since BCE, parent company of Bell Globemedia, is presently in a project, with Motorola and Qwest, looking (or in Bell's case- relooking) at the technology to make the "1 wire to the home" solution a possibility - then the real question is what will BCE do with money losing Expressvu


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Can a Canadian firm own a license to transmit to US households?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> Can a Canadian firm own a license to transmit to US households?


I don't believe so. That is one reason that I thought it was a joke.

DCXFORDGM, by any chance are you Canadian?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Can an Australian own a U. S. DBS Company?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Rupert Murdoch is a naturalized citizen of the United States. He had to become a citizen to purchase Fox-----hence the question. I really don't think that US law allws this.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Bill, I don't know if he's Canadian, but I take it he like American cars, mentioning all 3 manufactures in his username  Very nice! :righton:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Well this would benefit ExpressVu in that they use the same receivers as Dish therefore would be able to use the same satellites and therefore would have a lot more spectrum to play with to do things with. Seeing how the same satellites can go into both countries thats another plus. Everything would be adaptable.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Bill, I don't know if he's Canadian, but I take it he like American cars, mentioning all 3 manufactures in his username


Steve,

I was just trying to get an idea of where he (or she) is coming from. It sure sounds like an idea out of Canada (why would someone from the U.S. even suggest that?). When I first saw it I really did think that it was someone's idea of a very bad joke.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah I know, I was just making an off off topic oberservation


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Well, take this with as many grains of salt as necessary, and consider it a *rumor* but there has been a 'rumble in the darkness' that BCE was/is looking to be the major partner to bring *TiVo* (legitimately) to Canada... and that is want's a 'unified' PVR strategy with BEV... but the 'hardware supplier' didn't want to co-op with the TiVo environment.. but BCE sees the TiVo platform as the only (sensible) one for standalone services and dosen't want to maintain a double platform... and there has been no (official) announcements on the BEV platform of the equivalent of the 721, 921, 822, 510, 522, etc.. etc..

.. connect the dots yourself....


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

AH, HOW ARE YOU? 

Just a little canadian humor. To answer your question, I am canadian and I am a stock 
holder of bce. This information regarding bce to purchase charlie, this has come up 
at meetings and is being discussed and considered but in small detail. Bce officals and 
stock holders have debated over this question on a few occasions.


On another topic: My sign on DCXFORDGM, as you can tell I love north american cars.


DCXFORDGM


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

But again would it be legal?


----------

